# net.eth0 problem

## csaenemy

I've been building a Gentoo OS and mostly overcome problems along the way. Finally I rebooted and have a partially working system. Networking is not working. If I do 

```
cd /etc/init.d

ls -a
```

I see net.eth0 flashing red.

If I do

```
less net.eth0
```

I get

```
net.eth0: No such file or directory
```

If I do

```
ln -s net.lo net.eth0
```

I get

```
ln: failed to create a symbolic link 'net.eth0': File exists
```

What's happening here? Does it exist or does it not?

I am new to all this, my main OS being Pardus (easy beginners distro) so would appreciate if you treat me as a novice, I am at the lower end of the learning curve.

----------

## sebaro

Remove net.eth0 first then symlink it.

----------

## chithanh

flashing read means that it is a dangling symlink. remove it as suggested by sebaro, or add -f option to ln.

----------

## csaenemy

@ sebaro & chithanh

Removing it and symlinking has stopped it flashing thanks.

----------

